# الخفاء



## makala

ما معنى "الخفاء"؟

وقد شوهد منذ القدم أن طبيعة السحر غير طبيعة العبادة في أساسها؛ لأن السحر
 منوط أبدا بالأمور الخبيثة والوسائل الدنسة والنفايات التي تُعاف وتُنبذ في الخفاء


----------



## bamia

في الخفاء يعني سرا


----------



## makala

نعم. لكن لماذا تنبذ سرا غير جهرة؟


----------



## bamia

أعتقد بسبب ستر الذنوب . ستر الذنوب هو مهم في الإسلام و الستر على من وقع في معصية أيضا


----------

